# what is what on The GT28RS



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

upon lookiing at my new beautiful disco potatoe.. im a little stuck.. don't make fun of me lol.. but im tryig to figure out where the coolant lines run and where the oil lines run.. there are two open holes that are across from each other and then two other holes that cross those.. one has a restricing lookin thing on one end and the other end has an attached metal line that sticks ut about 4 inches. i know i may be asking a completey idiotic question.. but which ends are coolant and which ends are oil?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the two holes opposite eachother that are teh same size are water.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The side that has a hole with two tapped holes next to it (for bolts) is the oil drain, the side opposite that is the oil feed. The oil feed should be as vertical as possible as it drains via gravity. 

The coolant ports are not directional, it does not matter how you have that hooked up. Most people tee into the coolant lines on the TB. you will have to buy the proper adapters to do this, unless Hot Shot provided them with the kit. 

Pictures relating to your specific questions would help also!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> The side that has a hole with two tapped holes next to it (for bolts) is the oil drain, the side opposite that is the oil feed. The oil feed should be as vertical as possible as it drains via gravity.
> 
> The coolant ports are not directional, it does not matter how you have that hooked up. Most people tee into the coolant lines on the TB. you will have to buy the proper adapters to do this, unless Hot Shot provided them with the kit.
> 
> Pictures relating to your specific questions would help also!



ok wait.. there are coolant lines that run to the throttle body???..i thought there was just vacuum lines that connect there. i wish HS would have sent some sorta instructions wit the kit.. i feel like a dick asking everyone these questions.. cuase im sure there are other people on here who need more help them me. im just trying to make sure i get all my parts that i need... get everything in order before i tackle this project.. and unforunately there isn't a good picture or diagram that i can follow.. thanks again for putting up with my questions everyone


----------

